# Camp Chipinaw looking for Sound Tech counselor



## ChipTheatre (May 13, 2008)

Hey Guys, I work for a summer camp in upstate NY and we're looking for one more sound production counselor to finish off our theatre staff. I thought I'd see if anyone was interested. You can check out the website at www.chipinaw.com and fill out an online application there. If you have any questions let me know or e-mail [email protected] . Hope to hear from you!


----------



## derekleffew (May 13, 2008)

Welcome to ControlBooth, ChipTheatre. Please tell us more about yourself and your program.

We have, informally, decided to put job listings in the Theatre Management and Development forum, (until we get a dedicated area) so I've moved your post from the Sound area there.


----------



## ChipTheatre (May 14, 2008)

Sounds good, thanks man!


----------

